# Lost orange tributary aire boat. San Juan



## Dr Yano (Dec 19, 2015)

Just got off river after loosing an IK aire with solo seating foot pad and a blue paddle. Just an hour ago below Pagosa springs past Yammagucchi park. Please call Dean 971-221-4797. I live in Pagosa. 

Thank you.

Safe boating


----------

